# are there shops?



## Austen123 (25 July 2012)

sorry.. this may sound really stupid! but are there shops at the equestrain events, as need to pick up a few things and would save me going out to a saddlery if im coming to watch dressage on sunday?


----------



## teapot (25 July 2012)

Nope. Only the London 2012 official one


----------



## Jo_x (25 July 2012)

nope


----------



## Polotash (25 July 2012)

Nope. Which means if all runs to plan and the park and ride coach we're getting doesn't take 15 hours to get in, we'll have a very boring 3 hours to kill!


----------

